# Win the mystery prize. Again?



## Auyx (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone would like to get there hands on what was the mystery prize from the GBAtemp tournament. 







All you have to do is let me know why you think it should be you who wins the T and nobody else. Post your reasons here and I will announce a winner on the 1/11/07. Good luck and be creative. 


I will try my best to cover shipping costs worldwide but if you live somewhere that's stupidly expensive I may have to ask the winner to contribute. Shipping will be from the UK.

[edit] Just to let you guys know the reason I am giving this away is that it doesn't fit me (you have to be a pretty weird shape for a Jap XL) and that I didn't wanna sell it as it was a donated prize after all and I'd like it to go to someone who will enjoy it properly.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

Okay, first off I'm SpikeyNDS. I'm in the GBAtemp podcast. I freaked out about wanting the shirt more than anyone else I know. Was tortured by Little's horror stories of bad bad things that happened to it. Was also tortured about the fact that Little knew the person who won the shirt IRL by luck... Hired Little to assassinate you for the shirt... still waiting on results from that one...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 21, 2007)

You should give it to me, of course, because I will then promptly and selflessly give it to Spikey.



..probably.


----------



## Jei (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Auyx @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Post you reasons here


Reason*s*? So we can post more than one answer?

Well, I deserve to win that because... I didn't win it last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for such a lame answer, I'll try to think a better one later ^^;;

Edit: Oh, by the way, I also deserve to win that shirt because I still own my good old Snes together with an original copy of Mario Kart, well conserved, with box, manuals and everything. That proves I'll take pretty good care of that shirt too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm a girl


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> You should give it to me, of course, because I will then promptly and selflessly give it to Spikey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Auyx (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope this doesn't just turn into some kind of torture board for poor spikey.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 21, 2007)

*insert long and generic rambling post about how none of us deserve it*

I think I should get it because I've never won anything from a chance contest in my life.


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

If I get it, I will use it to save the world...and puppies.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 21, 2007)

umm...Can it fit me.. I like the shirt to be 4X lol I love big shirts....

My reason would be ......Umm nothing really except (please let me have the mystery prize because I want it...)


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 21, 2007)

Why should I have it? Well that's a good question. Why should anyone have it? I mean, anyones reasons are going to be insufficient in an actual "need" or are clearly fake. I suppose I could say a few things of course.

Well for starters, I don't own any shirts. My parents are too poor to afford anything. I am currently running a Apple II with a hacked copy of AppleDOS that allows me to browse GBAtemp and only GBAtemp. I get internet connection from the neighbors and they are the local garbage dump.
Yes, I live in a large television box.

Also, I don't have any pants, so this could double as those for special occasions that require them.

I really need it though so I can learn to read. Over the years I have typed blindly and hoped that I do not mistype. I have been told I am rather good at it. But you see, each and every newspaper or word ridden piece of material gets trash compacted, so I can't read what comes out. Also, one could say I should learn to read from the computer, but that is also impossible as my screen is actually very cracked and unreadable. I use a text-to-speech modification to the AppleDOS system. One could also say that I should know how to read because I can type and talk, but this is not the case as I am also mentally ill and part of my brain types but doesn't receive the information on what I type back. This way, I never actually remember what I am typing and thus cannot learn to read that way.

So yes, I could use the shirt. I need to learn how to read after all, and I can't expect to visit the neighborly Cockroaches anniversary party without some pants.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 21, 2007)

I personally believe the U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uh, some, uh...people out there in our nation don't have shirts, and, uh, I believe that our education like such as Donut Plains and, uh, the Choco Island everywhere like, such as and...I believe that they should, our education over here in the U.S. should help the U.S., err, uh, should help Donut Plains and should help the Choco Island and the Koopa Beach countries, so we will be able to build up our future for our...


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

Why you should give it to me?

You shouldn't. Because it will end up being cut up to into pieces and thrown into the fire that me and my aunt use to warm ourselves.

If I win, please send to:

Alleyway Between Apartments
This Side Up Street
Crapsville, Mississippi



lol, mthrnite!

Edit - 

I'm only able to browse GBAtemp because the library has the free use of computers & internet.
I usually get kicked out around noon because complaints about how I smell (haven't showered in weeks).
...just if you was wonderin'


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 20 2007 said:


>



It makes you look chubby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry, it's a no-no.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes you look chubby
> ...


It's okay, I'm married. I don't care what I look like.


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> ...



ok, it's yours then:





oh wait, It's not mine, sorry


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2007)

because I lost in the first round, and you would take pitty on me, a poor,losing, helpless, video-game T-shirt collecting, soul. (what size is it?)


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2007)

Can I ask why you are giving the shirt away?  I can't think why you would do this!?


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Can I ask why you are giving the shirt away?Â I can't think why you would do this!?


It doesn't fit him, and he wants to give it to someone who can/will wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: That person is me, BTW! I'll wear it!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 21, 2007)

It fits me... And I love it and wanted it, but my internet was shut off the day before the tourney.  And I need a new shirt anyway, we're poor so I've been wearing the same one for 5 years. T_T

And I'll give you acess to shadowboy'z secret hentai dungeon!  XD


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2007)

*I FUCKING LOVE THESE KINDS OF TOPICS!!!

Dance puppets, DANCE!!!*


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask why you are giving the shirt away?  I can't think why you would do this!?
> ...



Ah I see.  I'd still keep it lol


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Its me, Jhongerkong. Thats reason enough.

2. I am really, really, ridiculously good looking.

3. Im probably the greatest guy on GBATemp, or the world for that matter.

4. Nobody here can compare to me.

and 5. Im just so damn good looking.


Face the facts people


----------



## bobrules (Oct 21, 2007)

GIMME GIMME.


I Will buy it with invisible money.


----------



## Auyx (Oct 21, 2007)

I will not be bribed with invisible money. I have a much stronger will than that.


----------



## Auyx (Oct 21, 2007)

Off topic : HEHEHE it must be something cuz it seems im a lucky bastard. I just won a copy of skate for the 360 here http://www.britishgaming.co.uk/ (my real name is Andy third story down)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 21, 2007)

Give me the shirt.... because I told you to.

>_>


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> 1. Its me, Jhongerkong. Thats reason enough.
> 
> 2. I am really, really, ridiculously good looking.
> 
> ...



He types in blue. He needs help so just give him the shirt


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't want it. But i know Spikey would kill for it *Scared*

Seriously though, Spikey deserves it!


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2007)

I second that. Spikey deserves it!


----------



## SoraK05 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like it coz it's a freakin sweet shirt


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

If I just knew how to upload a pdf somewhere... I'd have a reason here...
hrmm..

EDIT:

http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/1852...icture-pdf.html

there... THAT'S my reason why I should win it!


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 21, 2007)

Because I don't want it, and I bet I'm the only one here that feels that way.
Edit: Oh wait. no I'm not.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

I vote for spikey because he works hard for us and asks nothing in return...accept perhaps our love.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Oct 21, 2007)

I want it because I AM the king of games


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

and since no one else is reading this topic right now, I want to win it more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe... My reason is still up there!


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I don't want it. But i know Spikey would kill for it *Scared*
> 
> Seriously though, Spikey deserves it!
> 
> ...


Another 3 votes for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I less than three all you guys!


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want it. But i know Spikey would kill for it *Scared*
> ...



you mean: I am less than all three of you guys!

haha take it easy, i was only joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i DO understand it is


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

SpikeyNDS deserves it because of his awesome work on the podcats.

- Sam


----------



## cubin' (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I vote for spikey because he works hard for us and asks nothing in return...accept perhaps our love.




*except perhaps our love

god damn dyslexia >_


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2007)

shirt is a lie


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 22, 2007)

I think Spikey should get it because I am hot for him, damnit


----------



## Auyx (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like everyone thinks that Spikey should have the shirt but the race is still open, if anyone can come up with a compelling reason to own it they too could get there grubby mitts on it. (Not too grubby please its white)


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 22, 2007)

SpikeyNDS deserves it because of his awesome work on the podcats.

- Sam


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> I personally believe the U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uh, some, uh...people out there in our nation don't have shirts, and, uh, I believe that our education like such as Donut Plains and, uh, the Choco Island everywhere like, such as and...I believe that they should, our education over here in the U.S. should help the U.S., err, uh, should help Donut Plains and should help the Choco Island and the Koopa Beach countries, so we will be able to build up our future for our...



DANG you beat me to it.., thats my specialty too


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 23, 2007)

Because I never wanted it at all since the beginning, and that I will sell it online for such a high price that I can buy myself a Wii.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Its me, Jhongerkong. Thats reason enough.
> ...



I do need help...

help controlling my good looks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its witty lines like that which make me deserve the shirt even more.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 23, 2007)

My house may burn down in this fire, and that shirt would be the only one I'd have.  Cause all the others were burnt.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 26, 2007)

I should get the shirt because... I have mario kart... idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Actually I should get the shirt because I bought a COMMERCIAL mario kart cartridge, I didn't even pirate it


----------



## 999roy999 (Oct 26, 2007)

I deserve it because I also have mario kart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



uhhh and I lost the first round of the clubhouse games tourny
And I enjoy shirts.
lol ummm
I can't think of anything
wait, will flattering work?

well anyways maybe you should just frame it, I dunno.


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> *insert long and generic rambling post about how none of us deserve it*
> 
> I think I should get it because I've never won anything from a chance contest in my life.
> 
> ...



I deserve it because I don't lie.  much.


----------



## Auyx (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulation's Spikey the shirt is yours. Just because everyone here seems to think you deserve it. I will get in touch with you to get hold of your postal address to fly the thing over to ya.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

yay


----------



## Spikey (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> yay


Yay indeed.


----------



## lagman (Nov 27, 2007)

So... any action pics of the shirt, Spikey?
Playing Rock Band maybe?


----------



## Spikey (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have it yet. In fact, don't even know if I'm ever getting it... He PM'd me telling me to email him my address, so I PM'd him back telling him I didn't even have his email and just gave him my address there. Nothing back on it, I don't even know if he sent it cause I didn't even get a "ok, i'll send it" type message or even a "ok, i received your address and will send it when i can" message so... yeah...


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *insert long and generic rambling post about how none of us deserve it*
> ...


CHANCE CONTEST

I did those not by chance, but in my spare time.


----------



## lagman (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, maybe I still can get it then.

Bikini contest..go!


----------



## Spikey (Nov 28, 2007)

Nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Spikey (May 21, 2008)

Write this one off as never happening, folks. I never got it to this day!


----------



## Salamantis (May 22, 2008)

Gratz Spikey, tell us when you get it and post a pic of yourself in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: IF you ever get it >.>


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

Bump.
Weird.SpikeyNDS never got it.
I don't like threads like these.It's not a funny joke.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 19, 2008)

This is... kinda sad.

I feel for you, SpikeyNDS. Getting all excited and the guy doesn't do anything in return.


----------



## abort_user (Jun 21, 2008)

because me and the shirt are friends.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 22, 2008)

This guy deserves...

_*ULTRA BAN!!!!*_

Sorry to hear about that Spikey I also won a contest from Issac, He supposedly sent me a CD but It has never showed up yet.


----------

